# Oil for 1.8L Golf ( Canada Version)



## lemonspeed (Jun 17, 2008)

HI all, srry but i could not find the answer to this, my experience is with the air cooled vw's and am new to the water cooled,..just purchased a Canada version ( 1.8L ) MkIII 
of course the previous owner didnt keep the manual so please if any one knows - hit me back.....i didnt want to assume i needed the same oil as the 2.0 engines but it may be the case.
currently i am using a synth 20w / 40 but looking over the oil charts on here shows nothing close......it's pretty warm where i live but this may be over kill ?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil for 1.8L Golf (lemonspeed)*

The 1.8T and the 2.0T do in fact require the same oil. The good news for you is that up in Canada, there are several more options for 502.00 and 503.01 oils compared to what we have here in the States.
FWIW, there's no way I'd put a 20W-anything in any late model VW. Regardless of how hot it the ambient temperature is, the only oils I'd use in these engines would be one of the following (assuming they're also certified to meet at least the 502.00 spec):
5W-30
5W-40
0W-30
0W-40


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the 1.8T never appeared in the MKIII.
However, the engine in question would have the same oil requirements as the 2.0 8V.
If you plan on going with 16,000 km oil changes you need a VW502.00 oil, which is readily available.
If you're going with a 8000 km oil change, you can get away with conventional oil, but you're better off with a synthetic meeting VW502.00


----------



## lemonspeed (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanx guys, true there is no 1.8T in a MKIII, in Canada they used the old 1.8 L engine from the 80's ! slow as hell , vw must not like us much up here,
anyway, do you still think i should switch to 5w even though old rabbits and golfs took 20w?


----------



## lemonspeed (Jun 17, 2008)

also i should note, this car was really blowing BLUE on startup, upon recent oil change ( with 20w/40) i have barely seen any blue out the pipe.....?..any ideas?


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (lemonspeed)*

nothing in this thread has made sense so far...1.8T's have nothing to do with MK3's and these cars require regular 5000 km oil changes...not 8000km intervals
i use 10W40...in my mk2 1.8L which mechanically is the same engine...if you have leaking valve seals (blue smoke on start up) then try using the castrol GTX high mileage 10W30...in high heat its still an excellent oil and it all but stopped my valve seal issue on my old 87 jetta coupe



_Modified by WannabeVWguy at 12:49 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry gang, I'm the one who started the whole 1.8T thing. The OP wrote 1.8L and due to the cataract in my right eye, I read 1.8T and responded accordingly. My bad.
That said, the only oils that I would use in any VW built within the last ten or fifteen years, blown or not, would be ones that are 502.00 or better certified.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_That said, the only oils that I would use in any VW built within the last ten or fifteen years, blown or not, would be ones that are 502.00 or better certified.

You mean for those with gasoline engines. For diesel engines, use oil rated for diesel engines (there are various VW ratings, and some API or ACEA ratings are acceptable for older VW diesel engines before the pump injector era).


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
You mean for those with gasoline engines. For diesel engines, use oil rated for diesel engines (there are various VW ratings, and some API or ACEA ratings are acceptable for older VW diesel engines before the pump injector era).

Agreed. The OP was posting about a gasoline engine and as such, I limited my comments to that realm.


----------



## lemonspeed (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks everyone, i think i'm sorted now.....
Cheers!


----------

